# PCD 10/29 - Anyone Else?



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm doing a PCD on 10/29. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## BigJay2050 (Jun 14, 2015)

That was my offered date but I had to move it.


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

10/28


----------



## XFIRE (May 27, 2015)

14 october


----------



## MrScuba (Jun 17, 2015)

October 2

On board the Galveston Highway headed to Baltimore, Brunswick and Charleston.


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

I moved my date to 10/21. Anyone else?


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

Xtabi said:


> I moved my date to 10/21. Anyone else?


Trying to move mine up. Car is due in Charleston on 9/25.


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

I moved to 10/15. Flight is booked!


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

Xtabi said:


> I moved to 10/15. Flight is booked!


Just got moved to 10/15. See you there!


----------



## merlin3008 (Jul 8, 2015)

Have either of you been in touch with the PCD folks regarding this flooding? Just wondering how much the rain is going to impact logistics at the port. I'm set to arrive on the ground on 10/10 or 10/11. It looks awful down there.


----------



## XFIRE (May 27, 2015)

*Everything is fine at the PCD. Today the sun is shining they tell me*


----------



## merlin3008 (Jul 8, 2015)

XFIRE said:


> *Everything is fine at the PCD. Today the sun is shining they tell me*


More concerned about the port and transportation actually. with 24 inches of rain I can't imagine they're moving cars in and out of Charleston as usual.


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

cundvale said:


> Just got moved to 10/15. See you there!


Awesome! Where are you coming in from?


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

Xtabi said:


> Awesome! Where are you coming in from?


From Greenville. We live less than 10 miles from the BMW plant.


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

merlin3008 said:


> More concerned about the port and transportation actually. with 24 inches of rain I can't imagine they're moving cars in and out of Charleston as usual.


Parts of I95 and I26 are still closed today. I imagine they are having a lot of difficulty moving cars. That said, they notified me yesterday they are moving my PCD up to 10/15. The recording still has my car at the port.


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

cundvale said:


> From Greenville. We live less than 10 miles from the BMW plant.


We'll have to meet up the morning of delivery. How will I know who you are. We need a secret Bimmer forum handshake.


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

Xtabi said:


> We'll have to meet up the morning of delivery. How will I know who you are. We need a secret Bimmer forum handshake.


Bald head. Clemson hat.


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

Rgr that. I'd wear my Ohio State gear but that was unwise last time I did that in ACC and SEC country!


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

Xtabi said:


> Rgr that. I'd wear my Ohio State gear but that was unwise last time I did that in ACC and SEC country!


I dunno seems like half of the people in SC moved down from Ohio. I spent three years in exile in Dayton myself.

They do have a saying in the low country, Go Buckeyes; no seriously, go!".

:roundel:


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

cundvale said:


> I dunno seems like half of the people in SC moved down from Ohio. I spent three years in exile in Dayton myself.
> 
> They do have a saying in the low country, Go Buckeyes; no seriously, go!".
> 
> :roundel:


I vacation every year on HHI. I would bet that place is 75% Ohioians in the summer. There is even a pizza joint opened by a osu grad. It gets packed during game time!

http://mangiamos.mymobisite.us/?mobile-redirector-transfer=true

HHI is like an osu embassy in enemy country lol


----------

